

Show HN: Hand Drawn Icons - vladocar

Hi all, here it is my side project Hand Drawn Icons  http://www.handdrawnicons.com/ strangely making large icon set is more difficult than it seams and most time consuming part is not the drawing of the icons but organizing and preparing everything for the launch.<p>What do you think about this icon set and the web site in general.<p>Any suggestion and tips how can I improve this project?
======
japhyr
Click: <http://www.handdrawnicons.com/>

------
helen842000
I like them, they have more character than the balsamiq mockup icons.

I'll probably use them for a notebook site I'm building.

If selling some of these icon sets covers your costs and allows you to keep
doing it, then that's great! Plenty of people will get to benefit from any
free sets that you do (like the Christmas ones!)

Also, paid icons will add a little something extra, instead of being
ubiquitous like the freely downloaded icon sets, they'll add a little more
charm & creativity to a project.

------
abcd_f
Raster images are largely useless for professional design purposes. Moreover,
the images that are trivial to sketch on a paper with a pencil and turn into
PNGs by snapping and cleaning up a photo. This is trivial. It's like trying to
sell "#include" statements to a C programmer. So the first thing to change to
make this set more appealing to a wider designer audience is to convert them
to vectors.

~~~
vladocar
I would normally agree with you about the raster v.s vector when it comes to
normal proportional icons or shapes. But when it comes to hand drawn icons if
you want to reproduce the hand drawn authenticity and fidelity you usually
don't use the vector format. It is like saving photos in vector format.

"This is trivial." - Actually is harder than you think, few mounts of work,
drawing and redrawing, sorting, organizing, web site preparation etc.. Drawing
just one icon can sometimes take few hours and trust me the drawing is the
easiest part.

------
dgunn
So you're selling icons? How do you plan to compete with all the free icons
out there? Gnome alone offers dozens of really nice icon sets. I commonly
replace my default icons with more interesting ones and I've never paid for
them. Who is your target market?

~~~
vladocar
Yes, it is try there are many free icon sets. The problem with free is usually
quality and maintenance. My goal is to give quality icons and to constantly
update the project with new icons.

Who is your target market?

Anyone who wants different looking icons, designers who are looking for icons
for wireframing (made by hand) and all the other web sites who are little
different then usual.

------
arkitaip
These looks very similar to the icons in Balsamiq Mockups.

~~~
dgunn
I agree but to be fair, they look exactly like any icons which are meant to
look hand-drawn.

------
bmelton
I work with designers often, and while I can't speak from their point of view,
I have observed some trends from my icon designing friends:

\- You want to design multiple sets, if for no other reason than to give
people multiple ways to find you. You don't necessarily have to create a brand
new site for each icon set, but it doesn't necessarily hurt either. Each of
those pages should cross-link to the other sets and/or a master portfolio
site.

\- Aside from the sale of the icon sets themselves, I've seen a number of icon
designers contacted for creating icons that don't exist. If I'm building an
app, I might need a 'battery depleted' icon or a 'the app is ready' icon that
doesn't exist. Make sure you have a way to be contacted for this, and publish
that you offer it as a service (if you do).

~~~
vladocar
Excellent tip, thanks. Actually I was planing to make this service in the
future, so people can ask for custom drawn icons.

